# 3M Colorquartz Sand | Anyone used it?



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Has anyone used this sand for substrate? I only want to use it for the decorative part of the substrate, not the planted part.

If you have used it please let me know if the T-Grade or S-Grade is better.

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Ryan,

I have used it. What size tank are you wanting to use it in? The S-grade would be good for a nano tank, otherwise I would use the T-grade.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I use the T-grade 3M Color Quartz in a low tech planted tank and I also converted my higher light, CO2 injected 75g to the Color Quartz. All tanks are doing well and the substrate is very economical to use. 

If you want a "natural" color (versus black or white) you can always check out your local pool supply stores for pool filter sand. This works very well and is even more economical than Color Quartz. The Pool Filter sand usually goes for about $10 per 50lbs while the Color Quartz is about $30 per 50lbs once you figure in the shipping charges.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

MatPat, what colors do you use of the ColorQuartz?

Luckily I have a pool finishing store near me that sells the ColorQuartz directly out of the store. They have about 4 colors. I wish they sold the s-grade colors as t-grade as well. They only have a few t-grade.

Howcome the s-grade is so bad? Too small and will cause anaerobic pockets?

I was going to use the ColorQuartz along with ADA Aquasoil. The Colorquartz would only be used as a beach effect in certain spots, not being planted.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I use the Black Color Quartz.

I think the S. grade is not used for the reasons you mentioned. It is very small and may not work well. I've never tried it so I creally can't say.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I have used the S-grade in a nano tank and it is very small. The possibility of the substrate going anaerobic would be higher than I'd want to risk. It does stink that the T-grade only comes in a few colors though.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Hmmm. Well like I said I will be using the ColorQuartz for a beach effect only, no planting in it. The beach substrate will also be about half as deep as the ADA Aquasoil substrate, that MAY help. I will most likely go with the T-grade once I get to the store and see the grades in person. 

I will keep you guys posted on the progress. May make a journal for the setup of the 29 gallon which is in question.


-Ryan


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

MatPat said:


> I use the Black Color Quartz.
> 
> I think the S. grade is not used for the reasons you mentioned. It is very small and may not work well. I've never tried it so I creally can't say.


Where do you get it?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

There is only one place here in Ohio to get the 3M Color Quartz and that is a distributor in Cleveland. SWOAPE put together a group order for 2,000lbs of it earlier this year and we had it delivered.

You may be able to find a distributor by logging onto the 3M website or possibly even find it at a company that specializes in swimming pool construction.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

milalic said:


> Where do you get it?


(1) Go here:
3M.com Redirect Page!

(2) Look on the right side of the page and click in the "where to buy" box.

(3) You will see a set of pull downs. ONLY use the state one. Once you select the state you are in click the yellow vendor button.

(4) Browse through the list and find the one closest to you.

Make sure you ask them what colors and types (T or S) they have before you drive there!

Good luck!

Ryan


----------

